# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  May/June '19 Lite Challenge: Deeprot

## S. E. Davidson

Here I am, submitting something at nearly the last possible moment.  :Smile:  
I spent quite a while thinking of ideas for this challenge, but today was the first free time I've had to actually put the idea to (digital) paper. 
As you might imagine, it's nothing special, but I'm definitely glad to be able to participate a bit, and I'm so excited to see everyone else's finished work. Some really awesome WIPs floating around here.


The Story of Deeprot:
Deeprot is an ancient tree; the last of a once great forest. 
As the lands around became desolate and decayed, the tree was slowly corrupted by foul energies emerging from the deep places of the world. 
His roots grew deeper and darker. The roots have grown now for centuries beneath the surface, covering all lands. 
Only now have they begun to emerge, cracking the earth and releasing the dark energies that once transmuted the tree's bark.
Though most inhabitants of the lands don't know it, their world will soon be corrupted and all places will be drowned in darkness.


And there it is. Pretty dark I'd say. 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Bogie

Welcome to the Challenge!  Save the Trees has become Save Us From the Trees!  Nice work!

----------

